# People Allergies with Dogs



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think this needs to go in it's own thread. Carried over from the Shaving Long Haired Dogs thread.

How do you deal with your allergies when you have dogs?

Air cleaners?
How often to bathe?
What kind of vacuum?
Allergy testing? Shots?
What kind of brush? How often?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone? 

And does keeping the air humidified help?


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't have any experience with dog allergies really, but I know my friend's mom has issues, and when she comes to visit they use a special shampoo that really reduces her reaction (but I have no idea what it is) and after getting a dyson vaccum she noticed a difference as well.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

My mother complains about her dog allergies all the time. She's supposedly very allergic to dogs and cats, but has had at least one dog in her home for the last twenty years and I've yet to notice her sneeze or wheeze once. 

She does go to the allergist once a month for her allergy shot, so i guess that must help. I don't know since I don't have allergies to animals, but that's what she does and I guess it works. She also does a pretty good job with grooming and bathing when needed, so maybe that helps too.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have asthma, both exercise induced and allergic. I was tested years ago and found out that I'm allergic to the following:

#1 - dust mites (EVERYWHERE!!!)
#2 - cats (had them my entire life - oh, so _that's_ why I've had a chronically runny nose since forever!)
#3 - dogs tied with household dust (um yeah, got those too)

No molds, no grasses, no trees, no weeds, nothing seasonal, just stuff that's constantly in my environment. I see a specialist once a year for my prescription for Qvar, an inhaled steroid, that completely controls my asthma, and a lung function test. Prior to that I was using a fast acting prescription inhaler to treat the symptoms, a daily pill (theodur), and occasionally got monthly steroid shots (decadron - sp?), and had a few rounds of prednisose too. It was worse after exercise (I was a runner) and in cold weather - there were a few times where I had so much trouble breathing after an evening run in the winter that I probably should have gone straight to the ER instead of driving home, although I never did. Most nights I would wake up several times having to use my inhaler because I couldn't breathe. It was like there was a weight on my chest and I was sucking air through a pinhole. Even walking across the parking lot after a baseball game on a cool foggy night would have me gasping for breath and coughing up mucus. 

Finally I was referred to an allergy and asthma specialist and got properly diagnosed. Many doctors would have said to get rid of my pets (had 1 cat and 1 dog then, have 2 of each now), but fortunately my doctor did not even go there because it would have been out of the question. I was told to keep them out of the bedroom (dogs sleep in crates in the bedroom, cats are allowed in their during the day, but have their own room that they go to at night), and my meds were changed. Other measures were suggested, like using mite proof enclosures on my mattress and pillows, (which I do), and washing my bedding frequently in hot water to kill the mites. I was also told to buy a HEPA filter for the bedroom, which I have, and I also got one for work since it's a dusty environment. 

I've found that I'm more allergic to some cats than others, and my current cats - both Maine ***** - do not cause me any symptoms. I have a prescription for Allegra for the drippy nose and itchy eyes, but haven't used it in a long time. I also don't use my fast acting inhaler anymore, the preventative one has been sufficient for several years. I will probably have to use it forever, but I've noticed no side effects, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> How often to bathe?
> What kind of vacuum?
> Allergy testing? Shots?
> What kind of brush? How often?


Sorry, didn't answer all your questions! 

I bathe the dogs every month or two, because they need it, not because of my allergies. 

I do have a Dyson vacuum with a HEPA filter, which should be mandatory for anyone with allergies (a HEPA vac, not necessarily a Dyson.) I only vacuum once a week.

I've never done the shots, but I know they can be helpful for some people. 

I only brush the dogs every month or two - I'm bad! An ordinary undercoat rake with short stubby teeth works best for my longcoats.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

my sister is allergic to cats and when mom was alive she kept the house VERY clean. You wouldn't have know they had a cat, there was no hair anywhere. She used humidifier and air filters, plus my sister was on allergy meds, and the cat got brushed every day/other day. Since mom died, I don't know if my step father keeps up with any of that or not.

My Sister in law is severely allergic though. She tried it all and nothing works. A few times she's had to have been taken to the hosp. after visiting my MIL (with three cats) because she cant breath.

My son is slightly allergic. So long as he washes his hands and doesnt rub his face after petting/playing with them he is fine. He can take over the counter meds if he starts having some problems...hes ten so he doesnt always remember to wash his hands, lol.


----------



## Kagogi (Nov 12, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I think this needs to go in it's own thread. Carried over from the Shaving Long Haired Dogs thread.
> 
> How do you deal with your allergies when you have dogs?
> 
> ...


My mother has awful allergies. She has tried air purifiers. 

She doesn't bathe the dogs for her allergies, she bathes them because they're gross. I guess it averages out to once every two months. 

She vacuums weekly, but it wasn't enough. She switched some of her floors to hardwood to avoid the carpet issues. 

After years of suffering, she did decide to do allergy shots. There's ALWAYS one arm you can't touch because of the frequency of the shots. Allergy testing failed for both my mother and I because our results came back as "allergic to everything". It's entirely incorrect, so I'm not sure how accurate those tests really are. Both were blood tests, not the scratch test. Our skin was too sensitive to provide accurate results. Maybe we have sensitive blood too?  

She uses a furminator and one other thing that I can't recall. 

When I lived there, she had to endure my cat. We put allerpet on the cat and had decent success. It didn't work for another relative with severe allergies though.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I think this needs to go in it's own thread. Carried over from the Shaving Long Haired Dogs thread.
> 
> How do you deal with your allergies when you have dogs?
> 
> ...


 
I dont suffer from pet allergies. Its the pollen and dirt they bring in from outside spring and fall that kills me. all the pollen and dust in the air is just awful. We use febreeze and change the house filters once or twice a month depending on pollen content in the air. We have a pathetic little eureka vaccuum but want to get a dyson with HEPA filter. Allergies arent bad enough to need shots or anything. Allergy pills once or twice a day during spring and fall and i'm covered. undercoat rake, and a basic bristle brush (dunno the act name!). As far as bathing the dogs, ideally i'd like to do that every other month just because the longer they spend outside, the more they come in smelling like they're moldy because of the humidity.


----------



## Valkyrierider (Jul 21, 2010)

I have not used any of these products or have any affiliation with this company, but here is a link to a web site that have products that may be of use. Pet Dander Control Products, Control dust mites. - Allergy Relief Store


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my GF is allergic to cats and dogs. i have a reaction
every so often. i don't think any helps when you're allergic
to dogs or cats except for not owning them but it's not worth
that. i have a strong reaction to horses but that didn't
keep me from taking riding lessons and spending weekends
on a horse farm.


----------

